# The most important trait in your mice?



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmmm.... Mine would be socialization skills.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mines Appearance, all my mice are social but not all look as good as others aperance wise so that is my main goal.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel temperment could be swapped with socialization, I look for appearance first, and then if a mouse is a horrible mom or aggressive, they get the chopping block.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Health. Always.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Health is something I really haven't had many problems with, so I really haven't had to select for it yet, except when their is a runty pinky, or I'm choosing one male out of a half dozen at a young age.


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahem. Health is not a "trait" per say. Traits are like skills or something inherited. Health is kind of a manage ment type of thing. Socialization and playfulness are the top for me, because it IS what's on the inside that counts. You platinum members who said appearance should be ashamed of yourselves. You would think you'd know that...


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Health is surely inheritable...if you bred from mice that were susceptible to certain allergies for example, it is likely their offspring would also suffer. Many people on this forum also breed for show, so appearance is a large part of the selection process  I would say I breed for health, looks and non aggressive, social mice. Hard to pick one trait in particular!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I say appearance because that is how to tell a mousies's health, which is most important to me. Sleek coat, shiny clear eyes, etc.-that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you have a beautiful, mean mouse, would a weird-colored, nice mouse be any worse? I value the disposition of a mouse more than the absolute perfection of its color and coat! :x


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't be a jerk, it all depends on what people value their critters for. It's not a matter of better or worse, but personal preference.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude, calm down. Appearance is a perfectly acceptable thing to breed for. So is temperament. The main difference is show vs pet breeders, and downing either is not cool.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Ahem. Health is not a "trait" per say. Traits are like skills or something inherited. Health is kind of a manage ment type of thing. Socialization and playfulness are the top for me, because it IS what's on the inside that counts. You platinum members who said appearance should be ashamed of yourselves. You would think you'd know that...


Wrong. Health is very much a 'trait' as you call it. Poor health can be passed down lines, just a good health can be. You can selectively breed away from bad health, or you can breed it in.

I breed purely for physical appearance. As long as they don't bite the judges and remain relatively calm on show days, that's all I ask of them in terms of temperament/socialisation. As long as they stay fit and vigourous for the time I need them to work, either on the show bench or in the breeding pens, that's all I ask for in terms of health.

But I don't breed pets, I'm an exhibition breeder. I don't even sell surplus stock as pets because I can't guarantee their long-term health. If I bred pets, health and temperament would be at the very top of my list of priorities.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Couldnt have said it better myself 



SarahY said:


> > Ahem. Health is not a "trait" per say. Traits are like skills or so   mething inherited. Health is kind of a manage ment type of thing. Socialization and playfulness are the top for me, because it IS what's on the inside that counts. You platinum members who said appearance should be ashamed of yourselves. You would think you'd know that...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Health is very much a 'trait' as you call it. Poor health can be passed down lines, just a good health can be. You can selectively breed away from bad health, or you can breed it in.
> ...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

JohnColson1 said:


> If you have a beautiful, mean mouse, would a weird-colored, nice mouse be any worse?


Id want neither, ive only had one mose that didnt have a good tempement and allthough i liked how she looked she was straight out, the same as mice with nice temperments but poor looks are out, i aim to breed the whole package, a mouse that is healthy, has a good temperment and looks good.

Also health is deffernatly a trait, there are genetic helath problems after all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Health would be my top requirement to.I don't get agressive mice they aren't really a fierce sort of animal are they :?: and if I did they would be dispatched so the trait would not be passed on.


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Frizzle, I wasn't being a jerk, just asking a question! YOU are comparatively being a jerk at this point for calling ME a jerk, while I was only asking a harmless question. I also think my question stumped you, because it's implied syllogism was true. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets see, "You platinum members who said appearance should be ashamed of yourselves. You would think you'd know that..." is not a question, and "... would a weird-colored, nice mouse be any worse? I value the disposition of a mouse more than the absolute perfection of its color and coat! :x" is very condescending.

And if you are trying to be technical, "Don't be a jerk," isn't actually calling names, but it sure as heck is implying it. Stumped me? Whatever, it is simple, and like how EVERYONE has (myself included), acknowledged the fact that it depends on what you are breeding for.

Good luck getting your questions and polls answered, I have a pretty good inkling that I'm not the only one getting fed up with you and your rudeness.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:shock: and that was the end of that. :banned


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been let back on, and I am very sorry for my rude behavior and short temer which has been a flaw all my life. Will one of you moderators please get all of my posts off of here please. Again, I pray you will forgive me for my actions.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

If I were breeding, probably health and temperament. However, I am also a total sucker for beautiful mice and as much as I love my pet typed mice, if I was to breed I'd be going for appearance as well. As is, my guys are small, with thin tails, little ears and eyes, and blocky heads. I think they are beautiful anyway but they aren't show mice. One of them also is missing most of one ear and part of the other.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Socialisation fo so. I want my mice to be happy, and they're not going to be happy if they get freaked out by me/things in my home. And as for appearance... Well, my mice are pets so I guess that answers it. I love them dearly, and that makes a massive difference to how you see them anyway. I was quite disappointed that one of my initial pair was PEW but now I think she's really pretty


----------

